# Screwed up vehicle requirements



## BigDinDallas (Jul 27, 2016)

I WAS considering driving for UBER as a way to fill in 20 hours a week from my other company. I would like to use my current *2012 Ford Expedition Limited*. It meets all the requirements for Select, XL and X. But when I went by the local UBER office to ask about the vehicle list I was given 2 TIERS for the Select vehicle list. I asked if there was an additional charge for the Tier 2 vehicle group and was told there was not. If no additional charge why have 2 Tiers??

I am somewhat confused on the vehicle YEAR selection logic based on the 2012 FORD Expedition Limited I plan to use. The following is a list of year requirements for the following services:

*DALLAS*
X - 2004
XL - 2004
Select: Tier 1 - 2009 and *Tier 2 - 2015*
Black (Both services) - 2013

*HOUSTON*
X - 2008
XL - 2008
Select: 2009
Black (Both services) - 2011

*LOS ANGELES*
X - 2001
XL - 2001
Select: - 2008
Black (Both services) - 2013

*MIAMI*
X - 2006
XL - 2006
Select: - NOT OFFERED
LUX (Both services) - 2010

*CHICAGO*
X - 2001
XL - 2001
Select - 2007
Black (Both services) - 2015
SUV - 2015

*BOSTON*
X - 2001
XL - 2001
Select: - NOT OFFERED
BLACK (Both services) - 2013

I am also amazed that cities that use salt on their roads or have a salty environment are allowed to use OLDER cars. I thought the wear and tear on them would be higher than areas in the warmer south.

So WHY in Dallas are there 2 Tiers and why does the 2nd tier require a vehicle that is only ONE year old???? All the other markets only have one tier and require 2009 or newer for the Select Service Level!!

I would like to drive for UBER but not if I have to effectively drive a NEW Ford Expedition. Was there a mistake on the year model for the tier 2??

I have tried to negotiate the UBER website to ask this question. For a HIGH TECH INTERNET BASED company you would think they would have an easy way for a person to contact them about issues. Does anyone have an email address for questions about driving for UBER.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

The markets that have two tiers allow non-luxury brands on Select. If you were in LA or Chicago a Ford wouldn't be allowed on Select at all. Luxury badges only.

Car age is more about local regulations and supply and demand than the climate. It takes quite a while for a car up north to turn into a rust bucket these days, and if you check the fine print there's something about "no rust" in there. Chicago requires a 2015 for Black because there were too many drivers. They used to match the city rules for liveries.

The vehicle requirements and classes are still screwed up IMHO, but not in the way you're describing.


----------



## BigDinDallas (Jul 27, 2016)

Well when I checked the list a couple of months ago there was one tier and the age limit was 2008. I don't believe the Dallas market has changed in the last 8 weeks to require a 7 year addition to the age requirement. 

I can buy a 2014 Escalade for the same price as a 2015 Expedition. If they follow the year changes by increasing the minimum year each year, then I will get 1 year out of each vehicle. I believe they made a mistake on the year changes. There is no other market where the age variance is that drastic. Usually there is only a 4-5 year variance. Thinks about it, if I buy a 2015 this year, then in 2017 they raise the age requirement by a year, I cannot drive the 2015 in the select category.

So based on the new requirements, I would say 95% of the current Select drivers in SUV's can no longer drive in that category!! If UBER is looking to find people that will make a "business" out of their program, these arbitrary changes will drive people away. Who wants to invest $18 - 25k and have the rug pulled out from under them.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

The Escalade is tier 1, so it can be as old as 2009 in Dallas. http://static1.squarespace.com/stat...434d067cfaf6/1467123271461/SELECT+listing.pdf

Was the Expedition on the list a couple of months ago?

Kicking cars off with no warning is a messed up thing Uber does. They kick cars off or allow additional years or models based on what's good for Uber with almost no concern for drivers.

It's just Fords, Toyotas, etc. having to be almost new to get on Select or not being allowed at all that's normal. Uber's higher service classes have always been about bling, not comfort.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Talk about strange...yeah, what is the point of a second tier if the fare structure is the same.


----------

